# Brookstone Watch Winder



## MysticBlueX3

So there have been plenty of posts about the Brookstone watch winders but no actual thread on it. So I figure I'll start one.








​
I've been using my Brookstone quad watch winder now for a few weeks. Here are my thoughts. At $200 (quad) and $150 (dual) w/ free shipping, it's a great bang for the buck. I personally went with the quad for the extra $50. You never know when you will get more autos.

First, the winder is super quiet. It sits on top of my bedroom dresser. Can't hear a thing when I'm in bed and all is quiet. I can't even hear the motor when I put my face right up against the winder. One big problem is the power adapter is very bulky. It sticks out from the wall about 2 inches. The closest outlet is behind the dresser so I actually had to use a extension cord. Its not that I needed the extension, its just that the plug on the extension cord is a lot smaller and fits between the wall and the dresser.

Each of the winders is powered separately so it can rotate at it's own TPD and direction. You can choose from CW, CCW or alternate. There are 15 different TPD settings; 650, 785, 950, 1150, 1440, 1570, 1728, 1838, 1920, 2107, 2335, 2618, 2787, 2880 and 3600 TPD (turns per day). This winder will make one full rotation and rest (unlike other winders that will turn multiple times each hour). So if you choose 1440TPD, it will turn once every minute.

Currently, I have my Tag Heuer 2000 Classic and Baume Mercier Hampton Square on the winder. According to Orbita's database (Orbita - Watch Database). Both should be set at 650TBD w/ alternating direction. Using those settings, my Tag died after 4 days and my BM died after 5 days. Now I have the settings set at 1440TPD (one rotation every 60 seconds). It takes about 5 seconds per rotation. At 1440 rotations per day, that equates to 7200 seconds or 2 hours of constant rotation per day. I figure that sounds alright (for those that worry about over stressing your autos).

I'll give the quality and finish of the winder a 7/10. It's not great but it's not a piece of junk either. I got the black version. The case is made out of something that looks like wood (not really sure if it really is wood). The interior is lined with a cloth/velvet type material (again not sure exactly what it is). The pillows fit my watches well and sits snug inside the rotating platform. The pillows themselves are made of fake leather. While the power switch blends in nicely, the only real eye sore is the directional switch and the TPD switches.






​
My overall impression is that it is a great product for the money. It comes with a one year warranty. I would highly recommend this winder. I rather use the money I saved towards another watch than to waste it on some of the higher priced winders out there. I will report back in a year to let everyone know if everything is still working, haha (if I remember that is).

Watch Winders, Quad Watch Winders, Auto Watch Winder at Brookstone.















​


----------



## ehfour

Great review

I have the same model and been as impressed as you have.

Its silent and lets me control the TPD


----------



## soberdave09

*real niccccccce review.*


----------



## Mpire

Nice review.

I've had this same winder for only about a month now. I am pleased with the looks and operation. Very quiet.

Similarly, using the Orbita database for settings some of my watches wind down after about 5 days. I'll probably just bump it to the next TPD setting and try that.


----------



## GatorJ

There is an email coupon, good in store only and valid until June 19th, for $20 off $99 or $50 off $199, that makes this an even better deal.


----------



## Tsar Bomba

GatorJ said:


> There is an email coupon, good in store only and valid until June 19th, for $20 off $99 or $50 off $199, that makes this an even better deal.


Is the coupon online or in-store?


----------



## GatorJ

GatorJ said:


> There is an email coupon, good in store only and valid until June 19th, for $20 off $99 or $50 off $199, that makes this an even better deal.





Tsar Bomba said:


> Is the coupon online or in-store?


It's an email coupon good only in store.


----------



## Mpire

Doh. Don't ya just hate when you buy something and then it immediately goes on sale. Oh well.

Maybe I just need to buy another....

Better start clearing some space.


----------



## JoelSolid

Another +1 for the Brookstone winder. I have the quad model. The review is spot on. I would probably bump the quality to a 8/10. I'm very happy with the winder and can't imagine wanting to spend hundreds more on a model that does the same exact thing. I also like how the winder leaves the watch in the upright position for nicer viewing. Final great thing about the winder is how each motor has its own power swith so you can leave the motors off that are not in use. I also bought the quad when at the time I had less then 4 autos. I'm happy to report I have now filled my last spot in the winder. |>


----------



## T-hunter

Love mine, couldn't be happier... flawless! 
Great review! :-!


----------



## Griffon

+1 for the Brookstone. I also have the quad. First I bought the dual, then my automatics grew to a total of 3 so I went back to Brookstone at the mall and had it exchanged for a quad. Now I have one slot open. Choices... choices...


----------

